# Visitenkarten Problem



## ominglow (24. Oktober 2007)

Hallo 

Ich habe ein kleiness Probelm (Ich hoffe es ist klein) ;-)
Und zwar habe ich für eine Kollegin Visitenkarten gemacht (mit Photoshop).
Vielleicht nicht das wirklich beste Programm dazu, kann sein.

Soweit so gut.

Nun wollten wir das Drucken lassen bei GetPrint (horror Firma).
Ich schickte die Daten ein.
Nun haben diese Leute ein Problem das Bild habe keinen Beschnitt.
Die Photoshop Datei hat eine Grösse von BIld/Bildgrösse Breite 8.5 Höhe 5.5 cm
wie es sein sollte.

Speichere ich die Datei aber ab, zB. tif ist das Bild riesig und keine 8.5*5.5!
wie kann ich die Einstellungen so verändern, dass das BIld nachher tatsächlich die grösse hat die ich will? mh

2. Kleine Frage wie kann ich in PS in jpg. abspeichern? Normalerweise geht es ja unter Speichern unter dann kann ich die Speicherform auswählen. Aber gerade bei diesem "Visitenkärtchen" gehts nicht!?

Druss + Danke im Voraus


----------



## chmee (24. Oktober 2007)

*Jpg ist das falsche Format*
1. mit Verlusten behaftet - sei dann nicht traurig, wenn es unsauber aussieht.
2. nicht für CMYK gedacht - und als RGB sollte man es nicht abgeben, ausser es ist Einem egal, was rauskommt. 
3. Hat grundsätzlich auch keine dpi-Werte intus.

*Beschnitt*
Man sollte die Bildgröße an jeder Kante etwa 5-10mm größer machen und dort das Material - wie zB Hintergrund - überstehen lassen, damit es beim Schnitt zu keinen weissen Blitzern führt. Der Schnitt ist nicht so genau, also lieber bissel mehr drucken. Nebenbei ist es nicht sooo schlimm, wenn die Grafikmaße leicht anders sind, damit meine ich Werte +-1mm.

*TIF*
Für Grafikdateien erstmal die richtige Wahl. Kann sehr einfach mit ZIP oder RAR um ein Vielfaches komprimiert werden. Die interne Kompression von TIF sein lassen, bringt oft genug Probleme.

*Grundsätzlich* sollte Druckmaterial in einer Vektordatei vorliegen (zB EPS/PDF). Man kann zB in PDF selbst entscheiden, wie stark Pixeldateien komprimiert werden und Vektordaten, wie Symbole und Schriften sind sehr klein, aber optimal scharf. Und auch die Grundinfos sollte Dir die Druckerei geben können, entweder über die Seite, oder am Telefon/per eMail, zB dpi bei Pixeldateien, Beschnittmaße, Farbprofil etc..

mfg chmee


----------



## ominglow (24. Oktober 2007)

Vielen Dank erstmal.

Das Problem ist, speichere ich das Bild als pdf. datei sind es nachher keine 8.5*5.5 mehr das Bild wird viel grösser. Das selbe gilt wenn ich daraus eine .tif Datei mache.

Die Druckerei sagt das Bild habe keinen Beschnitt?!


Gruss
oming


----------



## chmee (24. Oktober 2007)

Also Nochmal !

Die Druckerei bietet Visitenkarten mit den Maßen 8,5*5,5cm an. Wenn eine Bilddatei bereitgestellt wird, sollte im Allgemeinen die dpi-Zahl bei etwa 355 liegen. Die Druckerei möchte Beschnitt haben, der liegt Üblicherweise bei 5mm pro Rand, also ist die zu erstellende Grafik *9,5*6,5cm* groß - das ist bei 355 dpi eine Bilddatei mit den ungefähren Pixelmaßen 1328*909px.

mfg chmee

--> Ich bitte Dich um ein bisschen mehr Interesse für die Sache. Das Netz ist voll zum Thema Beschnitt und auch zu den Basics der Dateivorbereitung zum Druck ! zB auf dieser Seite einer Berliner Druckerei : http://www.laser-line.de/serviceandsupport/serviceandsupport.php


----------



## Zinken (25. Oktober 2007)

Blöde Zwischenfrage: wie kommst Du auf 355dpi ? Normal sind doch 300dpi bzw. wenn man es beim Offsetdruck ganz genau haben will 304,8dpi.


----------



## chmee (25. Oktober 2007)

Ich beziehe mich da auf die Werte, die mir meine Druckerei bei Bilddaten immer mitgeteilt hat. Bei anderen Druckereien wurde auch immer mit diesem Wert hantiert. Welche nun richtig sind, ist mir im Endeffekt ziemlich egal, ich gebe der Druckerei ihre Wunschdaten.

Also deswegen ein *etwa* in meinem Text -> Deins kann stimmen, meine habe ich als Beispielwerte genommen.

mfg chmee


----------



## Zinken (26. Oktober 2007)

Okay, okay, wenn die Druckerei das als Vorgabe hat, hält man sich natürlich dran.  Ich hatte mich nur über den seltsamen Wert gewundert.


----------

